# 189 Visa: Work Reference Letter



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I had submitted a Statutory Declaration for ACS last year.
My employer doesn't issue Work Reference Letter.

Now my question:
I need to upload the Work Reference for 189 visa.
Can I use Statutory Declration, the one I submitted to ACS ??
It is one year old.


Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes. You can. Along with it more evidence that you actually worked there like payslips, bank statements, etc


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Yes. You can. Along with it more evidence that you actually worked there like payslips, bank statements, etc


Thanks, I will use the statutory declaration which I submitted to ACS last year.
I will also attach the latest employment letter from HR with current month's date.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Expat2013 said:


> Thanks, I will use the statutory declaration which I submitted to ACS last year.
> I will also attach the latest employment letter from HR with current month's date.


Like lovetosmack mentioned, you would need Payslips, Bank statements, Tax documents like Form 16 (India), Tax returns along with the Reference letters and Service letter. The more docs you submit easier it is to convince your CO about your employment claims.


----------



## kirankb007 (Jun 18, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted a Statutory Declaration for ACS last year.
> My employer doesn't issue Work Reference Letter.
> ...


Hello there,

i am also trying to get reference letter from a collegaue....since my company is not giving reference letter..

My request is can you please give me the format of reference letter you used to take from collegaue..

it will be great help my friend...

thanks....


----------

